# 99 Sentra from S. Cali (pic)



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I was told about this car a couple weeks ago.
The guy who is painting my car was down at HIN in LA, and he called me. 
He said that there was a 4 door B14 that had damn near the same paint scheme that I was going to do last year.
My car was sprayed with the 2 tone design. The design I went with was a bit different than what the person from Cali went with. However, it was red and white...

Anybody know anything about this car?


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

1CLNB14 said:


>


i woulda done all red...the white doesn't look right, looks sick aside from that


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i know it cant touch yours man

ech


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

that candy red is a VERY impressive color............but the white is way to bland for it. a deep DEEP DEEP ass black would have looked amazing.

and the hood pisses me off, if he had a C/F hood with red weave that would look GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOD


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

That car has some serious rice issues.. You dont have much to worry about...Plus you have the right kit on your car.. IMO


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

The 2 tone I was going to go with was quite a bit different.
Same colors, other than the white I used was the Diamond White from Caddie.
My 2 tone split at the C pillar and followed the lines of the car better. It also continued onto the front bumper.
I think I have a pic someplace....I'll try to find it.

I'm not a fan of the hood. 
Even though I have not seen the interior or engine bay, I would not sweat going up against this car at a show. Looks like there are aftermarket seats. I imagine that the interior is pretty much done on it.
The kandy red is pretty cool, but that looks to be about all it's bringing to the dance.
I would like to see it in person.
Maybe next year when I trailor my Sentra down to LA.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i just posted this pic in the PS section askingfor the white to be black and take the scoops off...........we'll see how good it looks then :thumbup: 

the dimond white? is that the "goldish pearl" white color? i think that would look cool........just not plain white, i bet he just didnt have enough $$ for the entire car after the custom 3 step candy :thumbup: and his car was already white.


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm going to paint my sentra like this car Opinions please
TIA


----------



## B14GEE (Jul 10, 2003)

Hey JL , I think i saw your car on speed logic. They were at a car show and they showed it, then panned shots around it during the "compilation of cars at the car show they were at"... :thumbup:


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14GEE said:


> Hey JL , I think i saw your car on speed logic. They were at a car show and they showed it, then panned shots around it during the "compilation of cars at the car show they were at"... :thumbup:


Yes ....it was at White Plains, NY . Importcircuit Car Show June 2004 :banana:


----------



## Omega3k1 (Jan 6, 2005)

i think that car is pretty sharp... other than he should've extended the white to the front bumper. I'd do something similar to that w/ my car but i dont want to paint the entire car(just the lower half) but nothing would really match the color of my car that well. Its Pearl Silver(KN4 is color code). The only colors i could think of that would look good on it would be a dark blue or black. Or maybe do Gunmetal or something where its kinda ghosted.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

JayL1967 said:


> I'm going to paint my sentra like this car Opinions please
> TIA


Well i love that color combo though like said many times before extend the color all the way to the bottom corner of the bumper which would make it look alot cleaner though i do love the Accord.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

1.6pete said:


> that candy red is a VERY impressive color


yes it is.


----------



## B14_Stealth (Aug 14, 2003)

i like the candy red paint, it looks hot


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Mmmmmm, I wanna lick that paint, looks tasty.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

JayL1967 said:


> Yes ....it was at White Plains, NY . Importcircuit Car Show June 2004 :banana:


That guy lives up the street from me, do you know him? I see his car all the time, but I can never stop to ask him who painted it.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Sorry but the hood has to go...makes it look like a transformer


----------



## KuyaPrax (Oct 3, 2003)

that guy in the accord is part of team diverse, here in jacksonville, florida.... he's a hella cool dude....


----------

